# Who can AlTin finish titanium?



## Chrisdm (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey guys, I have a McGizmo Ti Mule on the way, and I would like it refinished AlTin I believe.. Not sure of the technical reference to the process, but the same type of mirrorlike black finish of the black HDS bezels... Could you guys refer me to someone who can do that? Thanks!


----------



## samuraishot (Nov 20, 2011)

PM Sent!


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 20, 2011)

Modamag is the first name that comes to mind and you may try contacting him, as I'm sure a search for AlTiN could bring back too many sales threads and not applicators.


----------



## Chrisdm (Nov 20, 2011)

samuraishot said:


> PM Sent!



Replied, thank you.


----------



## Chrisdm (Nov 20, 2011)

kaichu dento said:


> Modamag is the first name that comes to mind and you may try contacting him, as I'm sure a search for AlTiN could bring back too many sales threads and not applicators.



Yes it did... I have not been able to contact Modamag, it appears he hasn't been online for over a month and has messaging disabled... Thank you for the suggestion.

Still looking folks, who can help? Thank you,


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 20, 2011)

One thing to remember is that this process will heat your parts to 900°F during the vacuum deposition.

Google TiAlN Coating Service & you will find a number of shops that coat carbide cutting tools. They should be able to do your light.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Nov 20, 2011)

Altin is rather like ha. A high batch price that is normally spread across many parts. If you can get shell only the parts, it will be $$ unless you can join a larger batch.


----------



## Chrisdm (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks guys. Barry, I did find somebody through a google search, looking forward to calling them tomorrow.


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 21, 2011)

As Dan mentioned you'll pay a minimum batch charge (sometime $100-$200) for one of any item. The minimum is often figured as the cost to cover X-many square inches of surface. You may be able to get a dozen lights coated for the same cost as one.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 21, 2011)

precisionworks said:


> As Dan mentioned you'll pay a minimum batch charge (sometime $100-$200) for one of any item. The minimum is often figured as the cost to cover X-many square inches of surface. You may be able to get a dozen lights coated for the same cost as one.


And that may be the best way to go - post a thread for people to go together on getting some lights coated and spread the cost out.


----------



## nbp (Nov 25, 2011)

If someone does a batch of lights, let me know. I'd rather not pay $200 to have it done alone, but seeing Pete's new AlTiN Haiku makes me want to do my Haiku or Mule. This stuff is pretty tough right? That's my favorite thing about EDCing Ti. I don't worry at all about scratches. I wouldn't want to coat a light and have it look all beat up in a couple months though.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Nov 25, 2011)

nbp said:


> This stuff is pretty tough right?



Yeah, its used to protect drill bits. The reason you don't see it more often is that works better over tougher metals, like SS and Ti.


----------



## THE_dAY (Nov 26, 2011)

ElectronGuru said:


> Yeah, its used to protect drill bits. The reason you don't see it more often is that works better over tougher metals, like SS and Ti.


Interesting, I never knew SS could be done too, that sounds good.


----------



## Chrisdm (Nov 26, 2011)

It was Pete's Haiku that inspired me also... However I had never owned one of Don's lights... I bought a Mule from Don for this project, but after seeing its beauty in person I don't think I can bring myself to have it refinished


----------



## nbp (Nov 26, 2011)

Chrisdm said:


> It was Pete's Haiku that inspired me also... However I had never owned one of Don's lights... I bought a Mule from Don for this project, but after seeing its beauty in person I don't think I can bring myself to have it refinished



Easy. Get two. :devil:


----------



## Chrisdm (Nov 26, 2011)

nbp said:


> Easy. Get two. :devil:



Unfortunately thats the solution I came up with as well..


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 26, 2011)

nbp said:


> If someone does a batch of lights, let me know. I'd rather not pay $200 to have it done alone, but seeing Pete's new AlTiN Haiku makes me want to do my Haiku or Mule. This stuff is pretty tough right? That's my favorite thing about EDCing Ti. I don't worry at all about scratches. I wouldn't want to coat a light and have it look all beat up in a couple months though.


Do it, not because I say so, but because you know you want to! I liked my plain Ti McGizmo's well enough but the finish on this one is really special, even down to the tactile feel. 

AlTiN, TiN and TiCN all have their main usage as tool coatings and are much, much tougher than anodization or Cerakote. My TiCN Draco still looks new after a couple years of teeth on it and countless drops onto concrete and asphalt while I'm laying on my back working on the car.


----------



## nfetterly (Nov 27, 2011)

AlTiN - love the stuff.... (LS20, LS27 & C-pak)












Although DLC is also reallly nice...


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 27, 2011)

Chrisdm said:


> It was Pete's Haiku that inspired me also... However I had never owned one of Don's lights... I bought a Mule from Don for this project, but after seeing its beauty in person I don't think I can bring myself to have it refinished


Plain Ti is one of the best finishes you can have on a light and if I get my hands on an LS20 it'll probably find itself getting really beat up in a tumbler for the most resilient finish available - stonewash. Or maybe I'll just try a string to it and leave it in the creek for a couple years...


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 28, 2011)

> Plain Ti is one of the best finishes you can have on a light ...


+1

The Ti PD-S shown above was purchased new in 2007 and had been carried every working day since then. The scratches are the worst marks on the body yet it takes just seconds to blend the finish with a 3M Scotchbrite 7447 non woven abrasive pad and the light looks almost new again. Photo below shows same light after 20 seconds of gentle rubbing with the 7447 pad.

Under $20 for 20 pads on Amazon.


----------

